# New Router Problem



## a_acero (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought a TRENDnet Router TEW-432BRP and I introduced the installation CD in my desktop computer, once the installation starts it checks for network adpater, once it's checked, the installation tries to verify my internet connection then I got this message: "Error 103: Internet connection not verified"...I've tried to connect the modem without the installation software but once I connect my modem to the the router and the router to my desktop computer my connection stops working so i cant configure the router without internet. help please!!!:sigh:

OS: Windows XP Service Pack2
Internect connection: ADSL


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

I suspect that your router and your "modem" are fighting over the same base address.

Let's do this.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## a_acero (Dec 10, 2007)

My modem is an Thomson SpeedTouch 516
My OS is Windos Xp Service Pack 2 and the laptops I want to connect to the wireless network came with Windows Vista Home Premium,

this link shows my modem characteristics: http://www.speedguide.net/broadband-view.php?hw=32

and this what I got after the IPCONFIG /ALL command:

C:\>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acero
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-95-5F-72
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Miércoles, 16 de Enero de 2008 06:54:55 p.m.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Miércoles, 23 de Enero de 2008 06:54:55 p.m.

The "Lease Obtained" and "Lease Expires" dates are in spanish but they're Wednesday, January 16th and Wednesday, January 23th.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The problem here is you have two routers, since your "modem" is really a modem/router. Both of them use the same subnet for their base address, this won't work. You can either configure the modem in Bridge mode or change the base address of the TrendNET router to 192.168.2.1.


----------



## a_acero (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi , I got a new modem (Thomson SpeedTouch ST510v6), that's why it took me so long to reply...Im having the same problem with my router (Trendnet TEW-432BRP). I figured out somebody could help me since I got this new modem, this is what i get now after IPCONFIG/ALL

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acero
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-95-5F-72
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.75.51.132
200.75.51.133
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Lunes, 21 de Enero de 2008 10:59:10
p.m.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Martes, 22 de Enero de 2008 10:59:10
p.m.

PPP adapter ETB:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 201.244.102.130
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 201.244.102.130
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.75.51.132
200.75.51.133
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

....

ETB is the name of my ISP. Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have the USB and Ethernet connected to that modem? If so, that's probably the issue. Remove the USB connection from the computer, and restart everything, modem, router, and computer.


----------

